# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Kacey's Bookmarks

## kacey

I just wanted to do some quick mountain sketching to break the monotony of working on a world coast for the past month so I thought this would be a good opportunity to make something small that doesn't end up in my practice folder never to be seen again. It's not perfect, I could spend the next hour explaining every tiny thing I should change or do better if only I weren't so lazy, but I had fun making it so I hope you'll like it.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Voolf

It is beautiful kacey. Your mountains here are perfect.

----------


## ThomasR

I really love your mountains !

----------


## Sironae

i love the mountains!!! i hope to get there one day with my drawing so great!

----------


## Mouse

Great mountains Kacey  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eilathen

Already loving the map part of this bookmark, kacey! Love the subtle colors and your general style.

Now as i said in Diamond's thread...i now would like to see the whole map  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Yup, awesome work on the mountains!

----------


## ChickPea

This is lovely, kacey. You've made a fantastic job of it. I'd love to see a coloured version too.  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

muted and beautiful - very nice work   :Smile:

----------


## kacey

Thanks guy's! These are the fastest, sloppiest mountains I've ever drawn so I wasn't expecting all these nice comments, this made my day.  :Smile: 




> Already loving the map part of this bookmark, kacey! Love the subtle colors and your general style.
> 
> Now as i said in Diamond's thread...i now would like to see the whole map


You might just see it one day Eilathen because I took this chunk of coast from a world map I've recently been working on, right now the rest of the map is still just an unfinished black and white land mask and I'm not sure what the final style will be. I was originally planning on doing a satellite style or shaded relief but I may just change my mind I've been having fun the past few days doing these hand drawn mountains.




> This is lovely, kacey. You've made a fantastic job of it. I'd love to see a coloured version too.


I haven't yet managed to get colour onto a map, I've tried and failed many times but just can't seem to get the colour part right which is why I always do monotone maps. I've had better luck with adding colour to water but coloured land shading is not a strong point for me. Maybe this would be a good exercise for my next bookmark, I've almost finished the mountain outlines for the next one so I may just have to make a wip of it so I can get help on the colour part.

This bookmark idea is great for quickly trying out new styles.

----------


## Voolf

> Thanks guy's! These are the fastest, sloppiest mountains I've ever drawn so I wasn't expecting all these nice comments, this made my day.


Wow, then something you pay more attention to must look fabulous

----------


## ChickPea

> This bookmark idea is great for quickly trying out new styles.


Agree 100%. Sometimes you only want to practice something new, and a whole map feels too daunting. A bookmark lets you practice AND have something at the end to show for your work. 

I also think you're being too hard on yourself about the colouring. I seem to remember some colours in your Romania map and they were lovely (it may just have been the water, though). We're all our own worst critics. Either way, I'm glad you're getting something out of the Bookmarks project and I'm looking forward to your next one.  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

It's nicely done Kacey  :Smile: 
I like doing small stuff for experimentation, as it sort of keeps me from going overboard on things.
I agree with CP, the bookmarks are a nice way to do a small quick map.  :Wink:

----------


## kacey

> Wow, then something you pay more attention to must look fabulous


Thanks for the nice compliment Voolf, the things I pay more attention to never get finished, they just take too long and I get bored. Its nice to do something quick for a change.




> Agree 100%. Sometimes you only want to practice something new, and a whole map feels too daunting. A bookmark lets you practice AND have something at the end to show for your work. 
> 
> I also think you're being too hard on yourself about the colouring. I seem to remember some colours in your Romania map and they were lovely (it may just have been the water, though). We're all our own worst critics. Either way, I'm glad you're getting something out of the Bookmarks project and I'm looking forward to your next one.


Whole maps for me are definitely daunting, and with very little spare time in a day, and sometimes none at all this means it can take several months to finish a map I always find this really discouraging and that's why I like this bookmark idea so much... So thanks to whoever came up with it, it's a great idea.




> It's nicely done Kacey 
> I like doing small stuff for experimentation, as it sort of keeps me from going overboard on things.
> I agree with CP, the bookmarks are a nice way to do a small quick map.


Thanks J.Edward.

----------


## Diamond

Your mountains are always great to look at, and these are no exception.  In fact these may be my favorite so far.

----------


## Josiah VE

As soon as I saw this I absolutely loved it. I think those mountains are some of my favorite! They're masterful!
I do believe I shall attempt a map (or bookmark) in that style. That's the style I usually go for, but it usually ends up different.

----------


## Matthew VE

Great work kacey! Like everyone else, I LOVE your mountains.

----------


## kacey

> Your mountains are always great to look at, and these are no exception.  In fact these may be my favorite so far.


Thanks Diamond It's always extra nice to get compliments from the people you look up to.




> As soon as I saw this I absolutely loved it. I think those mountains are some of my favorite! They're masterful!
> I do believe I shall attempt a map (or bookmark) in that style. That's the style I usually go for, but it usually ends up different.


Thanks Josiah, I'm usually going for something more like the style you do but when I fail at adding colour this is what I get. I'd love to see you try this style, I'm always looking out for new maps from you so I'm sure you'll probably pull it off allot nicer then I did.




> Great work kacey! Like everyone else, I LOVE your mountains.


Thanks Matthew I'm glad you like it.

----------


## Domino44

Very nice bookmark!

----------


## kacey

Thanks Domino!

----------


## kacey

Here's bookmark 2, it's not done yet, I'm struggling with adding trees so I thought I'd make a wip of it, there's still a bit of work to do, but I'm happy enough with how the mountains are shaping up that I thought I could add my real name which isn't Kacey btw. The corner pieces are pretty rough because I just free handed them, I hate using the pen tool... I'm hoping to get some critique before I move on.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Abu Lafia

Ah, it looks so fantastic B. !  :Smile:  Your thoughtful arrangement of landscape, the choice of colours and the fine linework is always so pleasing to the eye. I really like the details along the coast. Gives it a totally different feel. Also, the hand drawn corner elements look awesome btw and fit your work much better than the sometimes too "sterile" looking pen tooled elements, in my view. Wouldn't know what to critique really. Keep up the great inspiring work, i'm always eager to see more of it!  :Smile:

----------


## kacey

Thanks so much Abu I'm glad you like my second bookmark even though it isn't finished yet, I really appreciate this very kind comment.

----------


## ChickPea

Well, I'm seeing some very pretty colouring on this bookmark!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

It looks fantastic, kacey. The corner decoration are lovely and really finish it off. I'd love to see this in one of my books.

----------


## Mouse

Oh this is really pretty already  :Smile: 

Come on Kacey!  Not the old tree thing again?  You can do it  :Very Happy:   Just stretch out your arms and think 'I'm a tr...' no-no, that's not it is it!

Ahem.  Well.  Maybe have a look at Thomas's Alice map for a bit of inspiration?  The trees on there are totally splendid  :Very Happy:

----------


## Josiah VE

This is another great bookmark Kacey! 
The mountains are wonderful once again, and I'm looking forward to seeing how you end up doing the trees.
I agree with Chickpea about the corner decorations. They're beautiful, and I think I want to try something like that.
I have come to be a great admirer of your maps.  :Smile:

----------


## kacey

> Well, I'm seeing some very pretty colouring on this bookmark!  
> 
> It looks fantastic, kacey. The corner decoration are lovely and really finish it off. I'd love to see this in one of my books.


Thanks ChickPea, I think this is about as much colour as you'll ever see from me, the waters not done yet I think it's a bit too solid still, and I did try doing the green land thing on this but like always it didn't turn out, every time I try that I find that the land just looks better neutral, I may add colour to the trees though if I can manage to draw them well enough.




> Oh this is really pretty already 
> 
> Come on Kacey!  Not the old tree thing again?  You can do it   Just stretch out your arms and think 'I'm a tr...' no-no, that's not it is it!
> 
> Ahem.  Well.  Maybe have a look at Thomas's Alice map for a bit of inspiration?  The trees on there are totally splendid


Thanks Mouse, I'm trying to get over this tree thing, I just find them really difficult for some reason, there's definitely allot of inspiration around here, I really like Abu's trees I wish I could do them like him, and I also really like Josiah, and Voolf's trees so I've been pouring over they're maps the last few days, I'm hoping if I stare at them long enough I'll magically be able to re create the look, but no luck so far. I'm going to try again, but I may have to resort to the handy little tree brush I made for my Ehren map.




> This is another great bookmark Kacey! 
> The mountains are wonderful once again, and I'm looking forward to seeing how you end up doing the trees.
> I agree with Chickpea about the corner decorations. They're beautiful, and I think I want to try something like that.
> I have come to be a great admirer of your maps.


Thanks Josiah this means allot to me since I'm a big fan of you're work, I think I have every one of you're maps in my inspiration folder and look to them often for reference though I'm not able to recreate the style. I'm glad you like the corner decorations because I was unsure about them, and I feel a little better now that you guy's aprove.

----------


## - JO -

Beautiful work ... you should'nt hesitate to take the pen and draw by hand, I think the decorations in the corner are excellent

----------


## kacey

Thanks JO, it's definitely more fun to do things by hand, I find the pen tool, and vectors tedious, and boring.

----------


## Abu Lafia

> I did try doing the green land thing on this but like always it didn't turn out, every time I try that I find that the land just looks better neutral, I may add colour to the trees though if I can manage to draw them well enough.


I totally understand what you're talking about. To me greenish "land" colours often seem to be somewhat out of place compared with the beauty of a plain parchment  :Smile:  




> Thanks Mouse, I'm trying to get over this tree thing, I just find them really difficult for some reason, there's definitely allot of inspiration around here, I really like Abu's trees I wish I could do them like him, and I also really like Josiah, and Voolf's trees so I've been pouring over they're maps the last few days, I'm hoping if I stare at them long enough I'll magically be able to re create the look, but no luck so far. I'm going to try again, but I may have to resort to the handy little tree brush I made for my Ehren map.


Well, first of all i think trees are generally overrated! Never let them make you feel stressed. They seem to be just that type of terrain that crashes every party without being invited in the first place  :Smile:  . There are just so many examples of beautiful landscapes without vegetation  :Very Happy: 
Given that trees and forests have been my nemesis for a long time (and still haunt me in my dreams from time to time), i feel flattered that you like my take on them. But i honestly think they'd look a bit too clumsy and cartoonish around your elegantly drawn mountains.  :Smile:  
The path you chose on your Ehren map (maybe a tad more defined) seems more appropriate for the style of map you developed in my view.

----------


## kacey

Thanks Abu, I'll definitely take you up on that advice, and use the Ehren brush on it, this will make my life a whole lot easier... Maybe bright colours and bubbly trees just isn't my style...Though I still haven't figured out what that is yet.

----------


## Voolf

If you add some forest to this and subtle colour, you will have a map for Cartographer's Choice. Kepp working on this style kacey, it is a winner.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> If you add some forest to this and subtle colour, you will have a map for Cartographer's Choice. Kepp working on this style kacey, it is a winner.


^

That! Very nice bookmarks kacey, and especially the last one is very appealing to me!

----------


## kacey

Thanks Voolf, and Daniel, these were really nice comments, you just topped off my morning, I appreciate it. 

I've gotten a little distracted the past few days but I'll definitely get some trees on there, and do some subtle colour experiments like Voolf suggested. 

I was planning on doing a whole map in the style of the last one after I'm done with my guild world map, it's taken up most of my attention lately And I'm not even past the planning stages.

----------


## kacey

I did a little test patch with trees and some subtle colour, I'm not really impressed with the results I think it changes the feel I was going for too much, but I'd like to know what you guys think anyway. I'm looking for some critique on what I could do differently to get better results, and also would like to know which trees are better, the single ones, the clumpy ones, both together, none, or something different entirely.

I kind of feel like it ruins the style...

----------


## Mouse

I think the single ones are best  :Very Happy:   Not keen on the clumps.

----------


## Diamond

I like those 'clumpy' forests a lot!  The linework on them fits the rest of the map, and the color looks great.  I like the single trees too, but there's just something about the bigger forests that I love.  I think you should do the whole thing in both styles.  (Not asking much, right?  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## Voolf

Reducing the highlight on trees may help kacey. Break the stroke that goes along upper part to make trees more jagged, see how that works. Colour is fine by me.

----------


## ChickPea

I like the clumps too. They help to 'sell' the idea of a forest more effectively than the single trees (though the single trees look good too).

----------


## kacey

Thanks for the advice guy's...I'll have to use it on the next one, in the end I just decided to do the same type of trees that I did on my Ehren map, I like that there subtle, and don't feel overly intrusive almost as if they could be part of the texture.

I don't feel like these are finished, but I'm done with them for now, I think I'll have to start an experiments thread for small sketchy stuff like this in the future.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

I think they are just right  :Very Happy: 

Beautiful work, Kacey.  One day I will print them back to back on a double sided bookmark.

----------


## Chashio

> . . .  I don't feel like these are finished, but I'm done with them for now, I think I'll have to start an experiments thread for small sketchy stuff like this in the future.


Oh, those are lovely, kacey!  :Smile: 

and about the experiment thread... Yes. Yes. Yes.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kacey

Thanks guys!

And just so you know Chashio that idea came from you, I've been creeping on you're experiment thread lately, and find it very inspiring.

----------


## Chashio

> Thanks guys!
> 
> And just so you know Chashio that idea came from you, I've been creeping on you're experiment thread lately, and find it very inspiring.


 :Very Happy:  It is nice to know that people are enjoying it.

----------


## - JO -

For what it's worth, I like your idea of ​​making forests rather than isolated trees. 
They may be just a bit too "bushy": maybe with smaller convolution and softer lighting, you would have liked them more ?
It's just my opinion...
Anyway, the bookmark looks great !

----------


## kacey

> They may be just a bit too "bushy": maybe with smaller convolution and softer lighting, you would have liked them more ?


I think you're absolutely right, whenever I try to do this type of trees they end up too bubbly looking and cartoonish, this is what bugs me about them. I've seen people do them in a much more elegant way then I've been able to achieve which is why I keep trying, but my hand just won't do the type of lines I'm after. I think it just boils down to practice, I really haven't worked on trees all that much, I imagine it's going to take a good deal more experience on my part before I'm able enough to do this style of trees on an actual map.

----------


## Mouse

I think the bushy trees would look fine if the mountains were twice as large as they are, so maybe its just a case of comparative scale?

You could try imagining that you were drawing a forest of 6 ft high shrubs, and maybe that would end up looking like 50ft trees?

----------


## Abu Lafia

> I think you're absolutely right, whenever I try to do this type of trees they end up too bubbly looking and cartoonish, this is what bugs me about them. I've seen people do them in a much more elegant way then I've been able to achieve which is why I keep trying, but my hand just won't do the type of lines I'm after. I think it just boils down to practice, I really haven't worked on trees all that much, I imagine it's going to take a good deal more experience on my part before I'm able enough to do this style of trees on an actual map.


Regarding the "tree nemesis" (and many other things in fact) a quote from one of the more spiritually inclined masters of drawing (for me at least  :Wink:  ), Jean Giraud came to my mind: "When you draw, you must first cleanse yourself of deep feelings, like hate, happiness, ambition, etc." 
Please take these oh so wise words with a grain of salt Kacey, since i'm rarely able to overcome them myself...  :Very Happy: 

Would love to see an experiment thread of yours btw.!

----------


## Straf

kacey these bookmarks are wonderful  :Smile:  Those mountains are excellently done and the forests are just perfect.  :Smile:

----------


## kacey

> I think the bushy trees would look fine if the mountains were twice as large as they are, so maybe its just a case of comparative scale?
> 
> You could try imagining that you were drawing a forest of 6 ft high shrubs, and maybe that would end up looking like 50ft trees?


I definitely had a hard time with the scale, since I print everything I create I make a habit of regularly checking my work at print size and in this case those bushy trees are nothing more then green blobs when viewed at actual size, I think it might be worth my while to try again on a bigger map until I get the hang of it.




> Regarding the "tree nemesis" (and many other things in fact) a quote from one of the more spiritually inclined masters of drawing (for me at least  ), Jean Giraud came to my mind: "When you draw, you must first cleanse yourself of deep feelings, like hate, happiness, ambition, etc." 
> Please take these oh so wise words with a grain of salt Kacey, since i'm rarely able to overcome them myself... 
> 
> Would love to see an experiment thread of yours btw.!


Wise words indeed!




> kacey these bookmarks are wonderful  Those mountains are excellently done and the forests are just perfect.


Thanks Straf, I'm glad you like the forests since I struggled with them so much.

----------


## Chashio

I'm still trying to figure out what you're talking about with the trees. I feel like I missed something somewhere  :Question: 
A picture of terribly horrifying trees or blobby forests or something?
I don't see it. Nope. 
And on a side note [which is actually probably not so much on the side, now that I typed it all out]... most of the trees and forests on maps, and real trees when you get far enough away, are just simple blobs and shapes that give the impression of trees. 
Most of my paintings and stuffs are just a conglomeration of different sized and shaped bits of color or shading marks. It takes time and practice to get them in the right spot [and I know I miss a lot] but I realized awhile back that it doesn't have to be spot-on perfect to be good and for people to enjoy it, and you can always do another [well, I mean, eventually you can't, but, meh ]. 
I have found it useful, and fun, to just enjoy the process [and occasionally quoting Bob Ross or making weird sounds when putting down a ton of little trees  :Razz:  ] and experiment - try tons of different ways to draw/paint/color/render the things that are bugging you - and do it like a throw-away sketch that doesn't matter if you get it right or totally f- mess it up.  :Razz:  There is fun to be found in playing in mud puddles or equivalent art creation and just getting messy, and you might find that you make something cool and worth following up in a new direction.  :Smile:  

Ok. I'm done. For now.  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

A bookmark full of forest then?

Think I might try one of those  :Razz: 

Bob Ross is one of my hero's too  :Wink:

----------


## kacey

> I'm still trying to figure out what you're talking about with the trees. I feel like I missed something somewhere 
> A picture of terribly horrifying trees or blobby forests or something?
> I don't see it. Nope. 
> And on a side note [which is actually probably not so much on the side, now that I typed it all out]... most of the trees and forests on maps, and real trees when you get far enough away, are just simple blobs and shapes that give the impression of trees. 
> Most of my paintings and stuffs are just a conglomeration of different sized and shaped bits of color or shading marks. It takes time and practice to get them in the right spot [and I know I miss a lot] but I realized awhile back that it doesn't have to be spot-on perfect to be good and for people to enjoy it, and you can always do another [well, I mean, eventually you can't, but, meh ]. 
> I have found it useful, and fun, to just enjoy the process [and occasionally quoting Bob Ross or making weird sounds when putting down a ton of little trees  ] and experiment - try tons of different ways to draw/paint/color/render the things that are bugging you - and do it like a throw-away sketch that doesn't matter if you get it right or totally f- mess it up.  There is fun to be found in playing in mud puddles or equivalent art creation and just getting messy, and you might find that you make something cool and worth following up in a new direction.  
> 
> Ok. I'm done. For now.


This is what I love about you're work, it always looks so free, and natural, and if there are imperfections they really aren't noticeable, but then I don't look as closely at the work of others as I do my own... It is fun to just zoom out, and scribble, I like doing that in the planning stages and sometimes feel like things look better that way... The map I'm working on now is much more scribbly then normal for me, and when I went to start perfecting things yesterday I was thinking about you're work, and thought no, not this time. I'll have to do a bit of cleaning up before posting, but I'm actively working on loosening up with my art lately, and it's largely because of you so thanks, I've been having more fun with it these past few weeks.




> A bookmark full of forest then?
> 
> Think I might try one of those 
> 
> Bob Ross is one of my hero's too


I'll be waiting to see this Mouse, and did you know Bob Ross is on Netflix now, I just noticed it the other day, I love that guy.

----------


## Chashio

> A bookmark full of forest then?
> 
> Think I might try one of those 
> 
> Bob Ross is one of my hero's too


You seriously just gave me like six more ideas to try with that comment.  :Razz: 

Yes! Forest bookmark!  :Very Happy:   And maybe a bookmark out of a page of tree styles... like I often cover a whole [stack of] sketch page[s] with rows and clumps of trees in one or many styles. I think that could be cool. Let's do it  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

Kacey - I used to watch Bob Ross every day on Sky when I had a TV.  My only regret is that I didn't even know about him while he was still alive, and he did actually come to a city just 30 miles away from where I've lived all my life when he was on tour in the UK in the 80's.  I wish I had known about him back then.  I might have got my parents to take me to the exhibition.  I might even have met him!

Chashio - I think Voolf set the precedent for forest bookmarks with his first bookmark, but there's no reason why the rest of us can't have a go  :Wink:

----------


## Chashio

Ninja'd me  :Smile: 




> This is what I love about you're work, it always looks so free, and natural, and if there are imperfections they really aren't noticeable, but then I don't look as closely at the work of others as I do my own... It is fun to just zoom out, and scribble, I like doing that in the planning stages and sometimes feel like things look better that way... The map I'm working on now is much more scribbly then normal for me, and when I went to start perfecting things yesterday I was thinking about you're work, and thought no, not this time. I'll have to do a bit of cleaning up before posting, but I'm actively working on loosening up with my art lately, and it's largely because of you so thanks, I've been having more fun with it these past few weeks.


You actually made me tear up with that comment. Thank you.  :Blush:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Smile:  
And I know exactly what you mean and have done/felt the same or similar things regarding planning stages and free- or fun-feeling sketches and then trying to perfect stuff... and getting frustrated and/or not liking it so much anymore... and judging/critiquing your own works harder [because you can see all the places you don't like]... [shakes head] 
Not a great feeling. Nope. It's tough to get out of such patterns and become looser, but it's a lot more friendly and nice-feeling when you manage to give yourself a break.  :Smile: 
I've often joked [though, honestly, there's a bunch of truth in it] that I should just make a career out of sketches. But I also love the bigger projects. It's a balancing act and troublesome, knowing/guessing when to do more and when to let it be sketchy. [shrug] I just try to be mindful and adjust things when I notice it's not making me happy.




> I'll be waiting to see this Mouse, and did you know Bob Ross is on Netflix now, I just noticed it the other day, I love that guy.


I'm going to have to look Bob up on Netflix.  :Very Happy:  Thanks for noticing that.

----------


## Chashio

> Chashio - I think Voolf set the precedent for forest bookmarks with his first bookmark, but there's no reason why the rest of us can't have a go


Haha, yep. Forgot.  :Wink:

----------


## ThomasR

Both bookmarks are great and I like your forest experiments, you should further them. take it form someone who overcame his hate of forests by sheer wrist-force !

----------


## kacey

Thanks Thomas! I'm glad I'm not the only one and you seem to have overcome them quite well.

----------


## joaomsaguiar

I'll have it printed  :Smile:

----------


## Kellerica

Wow, Kacey. Just wow. You've really nailed this soft, handdrawn style. I just love the hell out these, you've quickly become one of my favorite mappers on this site! I'll have to print and laminate these soon - there ain't more perfect bookmarks for fantasy books!

----------


## kacey

Thanks Kelleri!

----------

